# 2.9L VR6 Megasquirt Settings



## Peter_M5 (Jan 16, 2005)

Thought I'd share my megasquirt settings with everyone
2.9L VR6 (1mm larger then stock)
Ported and Polished BVH and intake, 10 lbs flywheel, mk4 headgasket, crankscraper and ported and polished exhaust manifolds and 2.5" exhaust

MS1_Extra using EDIS Code 29V
Fidle mod - upgraded with a TIP122 Darlington Transistor to run stock Vr6 ISV
Stock Sensors
Stock 1989 Jetta Digifant Fuel pump
Stock cams

































































Starts with one click it raises idle when cold and reacts to current draw. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif
I have the .msq posted here:
http://www.msruns.com/viewtopic.php?t=22592









Happy Holidays!



_Modified by Peter_M5 at 12:54 PM 12-1-2007_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 2.9L VR6 Megasquirt Settings (Peter_M5)*

The req_fuel seems a little high, especially looking at your 100kpa VE bins. What A/F you tune for 11.5:1?
Also you should switch to 2 squirts alternating, it'll idle better. 
Timing is VERY conservative. I wouldn't hesitate throwing 32deg at it on pump at 100kpa.


----------



## Peter_M5 (Jan 16, 2005)

*Re: 2.9L VR6 Megasquirt Settings (need_a_VR6)*


_Quote, originally posted by *need_a_VR6* »_The req_fuel seems a little high, especially looking at your 100kpa VE bins. What A/F you tune for 11.5:1?
Also you should switch to 2 squirts alternating, it'll idle better. 
Timing is VERY conservative. I wouldn't hesitate throwing 32deg at it on pump at 100kpa.

I thought someone would say that about the req_fuel
It is a bit high - but the motor seems to love it I've actually scaled back the VE table the same percentage that the increase in req_fuel represents. The ve table is actually "inspired" from a table you posted on msruns.com I've changed it suit my motor - but if my datalogs on a narrowband O2 sensor are correct it should be tuned to around 12.5:1
I'll try to switching to 2 squirts alternating - haven't tried that yet
- I actually tried using some tables you made for another VR6, and I've tried 32deg on the 94 octane and I get nothing but the sound of detonation - my table is a result of a lot trial and error, 17 deg is the most advance I can get out of it at 100 Kpa - and yes I have validated the timing is correct. 
Strange isn't it?



_Modified by Peter_M5 at 6:59 PM 11-29-2007_


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: 2.9L VR6 Megasquirt Settings (Peter_M5)*

Just thinking about it the higher your req_fuel is the more actual fuel you get at the same VE%. Most motors I've played with end up around 100-110% at 13.0:1 a/f as long as the req_fuel is nailed. I would throw a wideband on there asap to verify your fueling, as that might be part of the detonation problem. 
What cams and gasket are you running, compression? 17deg is way low, and I would double check that ignition timing sync again. Failing that, I would check cam timing again, if it's advanced a tooth it can cause the same problem by having higher then normal cyl pressure earlier in the valve motion.


----------



## Peter_M5 (Jan 16, 2005)

stock cams 
mk 4 headgasket
10.5:1 compression
verified cam and ignition timing at least 5 times
timing good - checked timing set at zero using a timing light 
with the cam timing they are not perfectly straight - maybe an ever so slight advanced
but I've heard that's normal when you use a metal headgasket??


----------



## need_a_VR6 (May 19, 1999)

*Re: (Peter_M5)*

Ever so slightly advanced only with new chains. if the chains are used a bit they'll be retarded and with the cam tool in there's slack between the cams.
I'll log my car next time I drive it, but even on a chip and the little cams I see no knock activity or sound with 30-32deg timing.


----------



## Peter_M5 (Jan 16, 2005)

the chains were new when I put the engine together last summer. (as I put the motor together I verfied the cam timing at least 5 times if not more - because they weren't perfectly aligned)


----------



## Peter_M5 (Jan 16, 2005)

I've refined the msq at msruns.com
The req_fuel is now where it should be for a 2.9L
http://www.msruns.com/viewtopi...42596


----------



## rabidroco (Jul 20, 2001)

*Re: (Peter_M5)*

Is your ISV a 2-wire? I'd like to see how you wired it up as i'm about to do my ABF with stock ISV


----------



## Peter_M5 (Jan 16, 2005)

its a two wire using the fidle mod output and a Darlington Transistor 








http://megasquirt.sourceforge.....html


----------

